
Show HN: Json-viewer2.0 released - mjurczyk
https://github.com/mjurczyk/json-viewer
======
karmakaze
> json package.json keywords

Didn't output the commas between keywords, so in addition to formatting it
output invalid JSON.

~~~
mjurczyk
Initially it was only thought to display JSON for the user, but it is true -
if anyone would like to pick a branch and pipe it further, it should be a
valid JSON - thank you, fix will be making it soon to the release :)

